# The future of MIMB



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

My boy was wanting to ride after the rain. He made his daddy proud.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

..boy if he had that front end in the air, he'd be just like dad.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

Lol yeah he would. That is the best $20 I ever spent. Got it off craigslist.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

He needs a MIMB shirt!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

I hear ya. I did good getting him to wear what he had on. Lol


----------



## RDs Neighbor (Jun 24, 2009)

I got one that age. He does the same thing. There fun aren't they.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

He is the best thing in the world. I wouldn't trade him for anything.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:rockn: thats awesome


----------



## Mud Duck (Dec 8, 2009)

Awesome picture, but isn't that thing electric?


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

starting them young


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

thats cool. put some snorks on that thing and he will be ready to go. lol


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

Man you need to get a pic of him in the water with his front tires up somehow.


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

Well you know you got him hooked on quads now so what's his first motorized ATV gonna be ? 
Seems the smaller ones are the hardest to find took me two years of searching to find my son his first it was 1998 Yamaha Breeze 125 he was 6.
He is now 8 and has a 420 Rancher so I'm thinking big bore in the next couple years


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

^^^that would be funny


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

My boy got his first gaser when he was 2 1/2-3 years. lil 110cc china thing. cheep to buy and cheep parts too! $6 for a brake lever (hit a tree and rolled it) $7 chain (daddy's big butt broke jumping it)!


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

yeah its electric. He will prolly get a gas power when he turns 3 or so. I wish that thong had the power to tote the tires he would love it. I've thought about putting screws in the tires for better traction but idk how the motor would hold up. He sure does need them. Lol


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Too Cool.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

Okay, I got a few pics to add. Proud Papa!!!











Coolest 4 LAST:rockn:


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

OKAY, One More... I will add in the "wheelie" pic above, the ony assistance I added was throttle, That boy rode that Wheelie!!!


----------



## 850PoPo (Oct 28, 2009)

That kid is ready for a real machine i cant even do a wheelie like that


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

650Brute said:


> Okay, I got a few pics to add. Proud Papa!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's a future MIMB'r right there.


----------



## drtj (May 3, 2009)

That is awesome!! Keep them coming. I love to see kids doing what we love.


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

The first time on a gasser










His first wheeler










His first donuts

[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/sean/?action=view&current=630.flv"]







[/ame]

Tire change


----------



## wvMOUNTAINMAN (May 19, 2009)

nice vids!!


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

850PoPo said:


> That kid is ready for a real machine i cant even do a wheelie like that


I kno, Rite:rockn:


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

My boy has a 50cc Giovanni but his mom won't let him drive until he's 4..........but she's not always home either !!


----------



## Guarino113 (Oct 3, 2009)

hey fabman i guess you dont need a lawn mower with him doin all them donuts. lol


----------



## FABMAN (Dec 18, 2008)

I had to seed this year. But it was worth it! You can only grow a kid up once but you can grow a lawn as many times you need. That memory will be with him the rest of his and my life, and that's worth all the grass seed in the world too me!

Hay KMKjr this video may help you out. This lil guy is 4 years old and this lil guy convinced my GF's mind that my boy can have a bike!

[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/?action=view&current=095.flv"]







[/ame]

This is my boy's first time on a bike.:rockn: 
[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/Sean%2008-09/?action=view&current=010.flv"]







[/ame]

Him the next weekend or so.

[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/Sean%2008-09/?action=view&current=KarasCamera162.flv"]







[/ame]

And him later that season. That's me on the lil 4 wheeler tyring too keep up! He eventually lapped me!

[ame="http://s368.photobucket.com/albums/oo121/Fabman55/Ice%20racing/Sean%2008-09/?action=view&current=DSCN0693.flv"]







[/ame]


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Yeah...kids. Take mine for example. At 4 he got his first gaser honda and was happy to ride it all day most every day. I knew he was going to be the next generation ATV rider.










Over time interests change and now that he's 29, he rather hunt rabbit. Well, at least he's pretty good at it. Bag'n two at a time.
V
V
V









Kids....whatcha gona do........ 

Hope it's OK to post this pic...I guess the mods will let me know.


----------



## 650Brute (Dec 18, 2008)

P.I.M.P


----------



## snipe523 (Mar 19, 2009)

This is my little man on the new toy that Santa brought him.


----------



## 08GreenBrute (Jul 13, 2009)

Thanks cool, a little baby brute 650 750?


----------



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

Great pics guys. keep them coming. nothing better than family and a love for the sport.


----------



## IBBruin (Feb 10, 2009)

nmkawierider said:


> Kids....whatcha gona do........


I'd teach them to share.


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

IBBruin said:


> I'd teach them to share.


Yeah....thought I did, but he's forgot for some reason...


----------

